

Timelapse of a supercell near Booker, Texas - Turing_Machine
http://www.mikeolbinski.com/theblog/2013/06/timelapse-of-a-supercell-near-booker-texas/

======
quasque
Beautiful.

If you enjoy this sort of thing you may like this:
[http://cloudappreciationsociety.org/](http://cloudappreciationsociety.org/)

------
zrail
Maybe I watched TWISTER too many times growing up, or maybe my up bringing in
the midwest instilled too much fear in me, but that was terrifying. "And I
shall not be dark, but beautiful and terrible as the Morning and the Night!"

~~~
znowi
I love this movie :) It had a totally opposite influence on me. As a kid I
wanted to go out there and experience expressiveness of nature in all its
glory :)

~~~
jacquesm
It's not the wind that blows that is dangerous, it is _what_ the wind blows.
(Some US comedian, I forgot which).

~~~
narcissus
I think you're talking about Ron White and I think the quote is "it's not
_that_ the wind blows, it's _what_ the wind blows". The context of the joke
was about some old guy who was tying himself to a tree during a hurricane to
'prove' his strength...

~~~
jacquesm
Yep, that's the one. Thank you!

------
Todd
I flew over this area (going TX to WA) the day after this and saw a similar
storm. It was absolutely mesmerizing. Discharges occurred every few seconds
the entire time we flew around it--an even mixture of intra-cloud and cloud-
to-ground. I've never seen anything like it.

On a related note, several days earlier, I flew from IL to LA ahead of a storm
system in the Midwest and was in some roller coaster turbulence, so bad that
the crew said it was rare for them. Not fun.

------
kposehn
I've been trying forever to get my dad to go out and timelapse one with me. He
wrote GBTimeLapse and GBDeFlicker
([http://www.granitebaysoftware.com/](http://www.granitebaysoftware.com/)) and
I've always wanted to do this.

------
hawkharris
This is incredible, the closest thing I've seen to an alien world in real
life.

------
robeasthope
Amazing - does anybody know how much post-processing went into it? The oranges
and blue hues are a bit strong or is it actually that vivid?

~~~
beat
If you get the right lighting (early evening is best), such storms have even
MORE vivid colors than that. As a child of the midwest, I love watching
supercells and the amazing colors and textures they can generate. Not crazy
enough to chase them, though. I once watched a tornado tearing through a
treeline in the country, realized that it could have a buddy hiding in the
rain behind me, and sobered right up.

